# Kendall Jenner - walking the runway at the Versace fashion show in Milan 22.02.2019 x8



## brian69 (23 Feb. 2019)

​


----------



## Suicide King (23 Feb. 2019)

DANKE für die heiße Kendall.


----------



## frank63 (23 Feb. 2019)

Die Jacke gefällt.


----------



## CanisLupus (25 Feb. 2019)

Sehr nett anzuschauen!


----------

